# Dealer fuel to 87 Non-E to 89 Non-E



## mjones (May 17, 2015)

Recently purchased a Stihl BG-56 leaf blower and a FS-130 R trimmer. Dealer filled tanks and started up and both ran fine. When I used my 87 octane non ethanol mix in the blower I had to adjust the L jet about 1/8 turn in for better throttle response. This week I found 89 octane non ethanol and i mixed up a gallon of 89 non-e and stihl ultra. When I used this in the blower I had to go in another 1/8 turn on the low speed jet when I added the 89 mix. Now I am 1/4 turn in from factory setting just by using 89 octane non ethanol fuel. Is this normal when changing to higher octane non-e fuels. Hoping I am not too lean with this setting as blower seems to be running fine. Have not tried the trimmer as it is a 4- mix engine. Did not have to adjust carb on it when i used my 87 non-e mix. Not sure how it will do on the 89 non-e mix. Anyone had to adjust their 4-mix carbs when changing to different fuels?


----------



## jughead500 (May 19, 2015)

4 mix shouldn't be as figity on adjustments.BUT if your leaf blower has the same carb as a bg86 it could be a nightmare.i absolutely hate both of my bg86's just because of the carbs.i use 87-89 octane with stihl oil and have problems.carb rebuilds do nothing to help.


----------



## catbuster (May 22, 2015)

The 4-Mix should be run with premium fuel and a synthetic oil, and it shouldn't require much adjustment


----------

